# Heteropteryx dilatata - molting



## jarek (May 16, 2007)

How often does jungle nymph molting?


----------



## Borya (May 16, 2007)

Here are the dates of my female Heteropteryx molts. Once a month till L4, and then once in two months. E(ecdysis) means molting.

Born 20.01.2006

E1 04.03

E2 05.04

E3 04.07

E5 02.09

E6 27.10

E7 20.12.


----------

